# Heat for Ich Treatment- is it possibly over now?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

If you've used this treatment, please let me know am I doing it right, did you have good results, when can I stop the daily cleaning and lower the heat. Thanks. 

Details:
It started on 8/26, I saw some fishes scratching on things, a few had white spots. I am using heat & salt to treat, because I have snails, scaleless fish and live plants. I don't have any meds safe for them. I did a low dose of aquarium salt- 1/2 tsp per gallon- but not sure if that was enough to help? I raised the temp to 86° by 8/28 and then on 9/1 we had a heat wave, I was gone most of the day- no AC on- and the temp went up to 88°- the fishes seemed to be ok with that so I left it there. I have added air (small sponge filter) to help them w/oxygen and none are gasping. My betta was crashed on the bottom for 2 days, he looks better now. I've also been doing a 10-15% water change daily, vacuuming the gravel to try and physically remove the ich.

Point is: I haven't seen any spots on the fish, or anybody glancing/scratching for the last 4 days. It's been 12 days total since I got the heat up. Am I safe now to quit doing the daily water change/gravel vac and start lowering the heat? I'm not sure- thought maybe I should keep up the water changes (without gravel vac) for a few more days to remove the salt, and lower the heat back to 86° but keep it there longer to be sure- if I do, how much longer? (Normally it's at 78-80°) The only critter who seems distressed is my nerite snail- last few days he's been climbing to the water line, only comes down when the light goes off. I'm worried about him, but if I loose only the snail I'm okay with that (sorry Marvin!)

I am dealing with ich for the 2nd time in my tank. First time around it killed my SAEs and last oto. This time not as bad, not as many spots or affected fish, but I want to be sure I really kill it all now! I have not lost anybody this time (yet).

Oh, and this is in my 20 gallon tank. Water parameters are Ammonia-0, Nitrites-0, Nitrates-30 ppm, pH 8.0 (my norm) In case it's helpful to know.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, sure. Bring it back down slowly over a few days. Get some garlic powder and add it to the fishfood for a week.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok. I've got it steady at 86° now. Everyone still looks ok- snail no longer stressed. I've started slowly reducing the salt content too- not adding any back in with the water changes.

Does the garlic work as an antibiotic or antiseptic? I've got minced garlic in a jar- should I soak the food (I have micro pellets) in the juice, or will they eat the garlic if I mince it very fine? How often should I feed the garlic?

One of my barbs got fin rot, I've moved her into QT and am treating with salt, melafix and frequent water changes. Should I give her garlic too... ?

Thanks much.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Crap- I didn't get rid of it after all. Last night two of the fish were flashing a lot. I had the temperature at 86° but moved it back up to 87°. I fed them garlic-soaked food yesterday and today- they seem to love it! I had been removing the salt with water changes, maybe should put that back in? Should I try a higher does of salt and what else can I do short of using meds (last time I used Ich Attack) or what medication is ok for the plants, loaches and snails? 

My pet store has very limited meds available for ich- the guy said FDA has ruled some out...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

RidIch+ is pretty good if you can find it. Garlic makes the fish taste bad to the ickies and they drop off of them.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok. I've been giving them garlic soaked food every other day. Things look better. I haven't seen any spots in two weeks, no flashing in five or six days. Temp is at 84° now- the fishes look better too (more colorful and relaxed). And nobody actually died this time. Whew!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yay! I love a happy ending.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes! 
They still all look fine. Even better, the one that had tail rot is healing and the fin is actually growing back. I've never had that little success before.


----------

